# Menopause question..........



## fishchick72 (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok, so I know that my mom went through menopause really young, starting in her mid 30s I think, but it lasted for a long time before her periods completely stopped.  

So I keep wondering if I'll go through it at a young age too since she did.  And since I'm 33 I keep wondering if it's lurking around the corner.

On Monday of this week I was running some errands & the whole day I kept switching from being very hot to very cold, although I must admit my normal state is always very cold.  So it again made me wonder when menopause is coming.

But then I started wondering since I'm on hormonal birth control (nuva ring) wouldn't that mask the menopause?  Will I even know I'm going through menopause being on hormonal birth control?  Does anyone know?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm 25. I was on Nuva Ring for 2 months and I had to stop because of the side effects.  I was having headaches and hot flashes and VERY hormonal overall.   I'd definately go back to the doctor and ask them about it.


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 23, 2006)

Depo Provera did that to me...yikes, it was hell!


----------

